# DCC Voltages



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a MRC Prodigy DCC. When it asks to input a voltage amount for acceleration, deacceleration voltages, etc., what numbers should I be using?

Thanks from a newbie!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

that will depend on the decoder. keep in mind you will be entering not the actual voltage but symbolic number. consult manual for your decoder


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

*Voltages*

I am using Bachman locomotives. All they say is that it is programmed to address #3. They do not provide a manual with the unit.

Any idea where I may look?

Ted


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That's kind of a tough answer to answer! They all vary a little.
Basicly the low number your going to have to try several, I think most of mine are around 3 volts that will allow for a smooth start (that's is what the low's voltage limits are for).
The high number is usually 12 volts (safe) to 16 volts (Max, can fry lights) But will only go almost as high as controller output!


----------

